

Keep wallet out after buying iPhone 3G. You're going to need new accessories, too - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/get-a-new-iphone-you-re-going-to-need-new-accessories-too

======
neilc
The title is mildly trollish -- I'd think only a very small portion of iPhone
v2 buyers will be affected by this. In fact, the v2 iPhone is _more_
compatible with accessories, because Apple got rid of the recessed headphone
jack.

~~~
icey
No, he's right. For example, I use a dock at work so I can charge my phone and
have it look decent. Well, the new phone doesn't come with a dock, so you have
to shell out 30 bucks for a new one. By the by, the new dock does not include
a cable, so if you were buying a dock as a second charge point, you're SOL.

I'm really disappointed with all of these cheap tactics this time around. I
don't know that I'll be buying iphone v3.

